# April or May?



## markdido (Aug 17, 2017)

I live in Orlando, and I'm planning a trip to Pensacola in either April or May for some mental health time away from the family. I'm planning on doing some of the touristy stuff (Naval Aviation Museum, USS Alabama, the Flora-Bama Bar), but I want to get a little pier and bridge fishing in as well.

I'm planning on making the drive over on a Sunday, and dedicating Monday and part of Tuesday to fishing, so....

April or May? High temps look to be a might cooler in April, but a Pensacola fishing calendar shows may to be a better month for fishing.

Not familiar with the area except for the research I've been doing about the various piers and bridges, so, given my short time frame, is there a spot that tends to be a little more productive than the others that I should concentrate on?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

may, more bait will be around, if the bait is here, there will be things that eat that bait....


----------



## markdido (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks! May it is!


----------

